# Superman vs Alucard



## Fish127 (Jul 13, 2012)

1. DCAU Superman
2. Comic Superman


----------



## Gone (Jul 13, 2012)

Endless stalemate. Alucard has neither the speed to tag Superman, nor the power to actually do any damage if he did. Superman also has no way of hurting EOS Alucard. Not sure about DCAU Superman, has he ever shown any resistance to mind rape?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 13, 2012)

Superman can't kill EoS Alucard with his powerset, but similarly, Superman could present his steely ballsack to Alucard, and Alucard would be incapable of harming it.

And... Really, mindrape? Minor hypnosis equals mindrape these days?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2012)

what DO you need to kill EoS Alucard ?

what kind of hax ?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 13, 2012)

I'd argue a very capable telepath could mentally force Alucard to deny his own existence.

Soulrape could possibly work, but that I doubt more.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jul 13, 2012)

What they said unless you allow T-Vo


----------



## Gone (Jul 13, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> I'd argue a very capable telepath could mentally force Alucard to deny his own existence.



Technically that already happened once. It wasnt by telepathy, but ALucard didfade from reality after losing his self awarness... it wore off. But yea it takes mind hax or powerful magic to put down EOS Alucard. Theoretically at least.



NemeBro said:


> And... Really, mindrape? Minor hypnosis equals mindrape these days?



I was actually refering to schrodinger appearing inside Zorin Blitz's head.

Also now that I think of it, couldnt omnipresent Alucard just pop off somewhere, grab some kyrptonite, then appear inside Supermans colon with it or something?


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 13, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Technically that already happened once. It wasnt by telepathy, but ALucard didfade from reality after losing his self awarness... it wore off. But yea it takes mind hax or powerful magic to put down EOS Alucard. Theoretically at least.



He did this by killing every soul inside of him until there was only him (And maybe Schrodinger???). Not really the same thing IMO.



> I was actually refering to schrodinger appearing inside Zorin Blitz's head.
> 
> Also now that I think of it, couldnt omnipresent Alucard just pop off somewhere, grab some kyrptonite, then appear inside Supermans colon with it or something?



That was never weaponised.

He's not omniscient. How would he know where to find some?


----------



## Gone (Jul 13, 2012)

NemeBro said:


> That was never weaponised.



Yea but it dosnt take a strech to see the potential of that particularly ability as a weapon. Plus there were also all of those visions he sent to Luke Valentine that made him shat his pants.

I mean I know hes not Charles Xaviar or anything, but he does have mental abilitys that go beyond simple hypnosis.



> He's not omniscient. How would he know where to find some?



He could jump inside Supermans head to find out, or just check every inch of the universe untill he finds some (its not like tehres a time limit). A lot of people tend to treat Alucards thing like teleportation, but its not. He exists everywhere at once, but only one place physically at a time. 

And its not like Superman is going to be able to do anything to him in the mean time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 13, 2012)

Specifying the Alucard helps. Comic superman is also vague due to the multiple versions, it's either a stalemate or stomp for comic supes depending on the version. No Alucard I know  compares to comic supes.


----------



## puolakanaho (Jul 13, 2012)

is anybody even familiar whit the concept of Schr?dinger cat?


alucard is virtually immortal whit it...even more than he was before it.

plus whit the powers the Schr?dinger cat had in hellsing i think he is omnipresent


----------



## Amae (Jul 13, 2012)

puolakanaho said:


> is anybody even familiar whit the concept of Schr?dinger cat?
> 
> 
> alucard is virtually immortal whit it...even more than he was before it.
> ...


Don't you think people would be arguing he gets floored in one punch if they weren't familiar with it? It's the only thing saving him from that happening.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 13, 2012)

>No specific version of either character specified by the OP
>No location decided as a place of battle 

gamelwithchips.gif


----------



## puolakanaho (Jul 13, 2012)

Amae said:


> Don't you think people would be arguing he gets floored in one punch if they weren't familiar with it? It's the only thing saving him from that happening.





if they knew the whole story behind the cat they would not be arguing at all..



andt without Schr?dinger alucard gets floored in one punch?


seems legit....


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 13, 2012)

Without Schrodinger Superman could compress Alucard's body to a gumball and chew on him.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2012)

Superman trolls the vampire


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2012)

Superdick makes Alucard wish he was killable


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jul 13, 2012)

Can't Alucard simply outlive superman? at least the DCAU version. 
It's "possible" for Alucard to go inside Superman's mind and then get some kryptonite but that seems somewhat far fetched. I'm leaning more towards endless stalemate for the comic version. A specific version of superman, time limit and location would help too. Also, if Alucard appeared inside supe's skull, would he get compressed by his brain or would that make some damage?


----------



## Ankoma (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm gonna go with endless stalemate too. I don't see Alucard doing major damages to Supes, but whatever Superman throws at Alucard, Alucard will just keep popping back up for more. 

One way I do see it ending is Superman feels that Alucard is enough of a threat that he'll whip out the Phantom Zone device and just send Alucard there like he did Doomsday in Justice League: Unlimited


----------



## Enclave (Jul 13, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Technically that already happened once. It wasnt by telepathy, but ALucard didfade from reality after losing his self awarness... it wore off. But yea it takes mind hax or powerful magic to put down EOS Alucard. Theoretically at least.



Superman wins!



I'd find a far more hilarious and useful picture for this but sadly superdickery was hacked.


----------



## Gone (Jul 13, 2012)

Ankoma said:


> I'm gonna go with endless stalemate too. I don't see Alucard doing major damages to Supes, but whatever Superman throws at Alucard, Alucard will just keep popping back up for more.
> 
> One way I do see it ending is Superman feels that Alucard is enough of a threat that he'll whip out the Phantom Zone device and just send Alucard there like he did Doomsday in Justice League: Unlimited



Except Alucard is omnipresent and can't be trapped in any one place,  including the phantom zone. Like I said its an endless stalemate, unless Superman just goes insane and kills himself after a few centuries of Alucard sitting inside his brain and trolling him.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 13, 2012)

What type of match is this? Superman wins if he in any of this versions can stop "Opresent" beings otherwise it would be a pointless match in which i see alucard just fucking around with supes


----------



## Amae (Jul 13, 2012)

Superman's a dick, Alucard won't be the one trolling.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2012)

Amae said:


> Superman's a dick, Alucard won't be the one trolling.


----------



## Neo-jplaya (Jul 13, 2012)

Totally not a cat said:


> Can't Alucard simply outlive superman? at least the DCAU version.
> It's "possible" for Alucard to go inside Superman's mind and then get some kryptonite but that seems somewhat far fetched. I'm leaning more towards endless stalemate for the comic version. A specific version of superman, time limit and location would help too. Also, if Alucard appeared inside supe's skull, would he get compressed by his brain or would that make some damage?



would be a prtty damn long time though,since Supes apparently lives all the way to the 800th century


----------



## Gone (Jul 13, 2012)

Amae said:


> Superman's a dick, Alucard won't be the one trolling.



Superdickery wont matter if Alucard just sits inside his brain and does the Joker laugh for a few hundred years till Superman rips his own eyes out 



Neo-jplaya said:


> would be a prtty damn long time though,since Supes apparently lives all the way to the 800th century



Tbh that dosnt really matter. I mean I do think that Alucard is immortal, as apposed to Superman who is just very very very long lived, but the whole "endless stalemate untill one of them dies of old age" isnt really a legit argument.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2012)

in Red Son Supes lived for a few billion years np


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jul 13, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Superdickery wont matter if Alucard just sits inside his brain and does the Joker laugh for a few hundred years till Superman rips his own eyes out



Superman learns a power to fuck with Alucard while he's in his head.


----------



## Gone (Jul 13, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> in Red Son Supes lived for a few billion years np



Its funny you mention that, I was literaly just reading through that like 30 minuts ago. Not only did he live that long, but he very well may have simply begun to age because the yellow sun had turned red.

Thats an elsworlds story though, so idk how canon feats from that are.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 13, 2012)

seems to be him on the right - Infinite Crisis I think

part of the multiverse

probably was when they had the hypertime thing


also


----------



## Gone (Jul 13, 2012)

Being a descendant of Luthor explains why he was so smart and such. But it could also have made him more long lived than the real Superman. It said at the end that the average human lived for like a thousand years or something like that, and that was just when Luthor died, it was much much much later when teh story actually ended with baby supes being put in the rocket.


----------



## NemeBro (Jul 14, 2012)

Ryjacork said:


> Except Alucard is omnipresent and can't be trapped in any one place,  including the phantom zone. Like I said its an endless stalemate, unless Superman just goes insane and kills himself after a few centuries of Alucard sitting inside his brain and trolling him.



Not likely, Superman has the strongest willpower in creation, and withstood the burden of the countless years of torment Batman had to go through in Emperor Joker (It rendered Batman catatonic, but Superman took it).

Superman could just chill in a yellow sun until he develops the power to take out Alucard.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2012)

Does Alucard start out in a corporal form? If he does, can't Superman just blitz and pulverize him into nothing?


----------



## Gone (Jul 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Does Alucard start out in a corporal form? If he does, can't Superman just blitz and pulverize him into nothing?



Yea but then Alucard would just pop up somewhere els. Theres no way he can be killed by anything physical, and Superman dosnt have any hax to speak of that would work on Alucard.



NemeBro said:


> Not likely, Superman has the strongest willpower in creation, and withstood the burden of the countless years of torment Batman had to go through in Emperor Joker (It rendered Batman catatonic, but Superman took it).



Thats true, but then Alucard is also one sick fella as well. Whos to say how well Superman would hold up after centuries of Alucard popinga round killing all his loved ones then making him relive it all inside his own brain.

They both got nothing but time after all.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2012)

> Yea but then Alucard would just pop up somewhere els. Theres no way he can be killed by anything physical, and Superman dosnt have any hax to speak of that would work on Alucard.



Do you not understand corporal form? Alucards physical body, his mind would destroyed and incapable of believing he was somewhere else since it won't exist. 

Last I heard he only had a psuedo omnipresence, so he isn't everywhere and anywhere he can just believe he is anywhere, which means he can still be killed if his body is destroyed.


----------



## Gone (Jul 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Do you not understand corporal form? Alucards physical body, his mind would destroyed and incapable of believing he was somewhere else since it won't exist.



Well thats not how it works, Schrodinger got his entire head blown off and he still poped up somewhere els. You destroy Alucards corporeal form, it dosnt matter if he dosnt have a brain anymore, he will still exist in other places.



> Last I heard he only had a psuedo omnipresence, so he isn't everywhere and anywhere he can just believe he is anywhere, which means he can still be killed if his body is destroyed.



Well you heard wrong. Alucard exists everywhere at once, but in only one place physically at a time. So when he dies in that one place, he appears somewhere els. Psuedo omnipresence are people like the Flash who can get around really fast, Alucard is a true omnipresent.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2012)

> Well thats not how it works, Schrodinger got his entire head blown off and he still poped up somewhere els. You destroy Alucards corporeal form, it dosnt matter if he dosnt have a brain anymore, he will still exist in other places.
> 
> 
> Well you heard wrong. Alucard exists everywhere at once, but in only one place physically at a time. So when he dies in that one place, he appears somewhere els. Psuedo omnipresence are people like the Flash who can get around really fast, Alucard is a true omnipresent.



That is psuedo omnipresence, he can't be everywhere at once and be at only one place physically, stop and think about that.

 Alucard came back due to regeneration I believe; I am talking about a completely wiping his physical body out of existence that regeneration is not possible.


----------



## Gone (Jul 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> That is psuedo omnipresence, he can't be everywhere at once and be at only one place physically, stop and think about that.
> 
> Alucard came back due to regeneration I believe; I am talking about a completely wiping his physical body out of existence that regeneration is not possible.



Dude he didnt come back caus of regeneration. First of all he was literally erased from reality, and then came back with Schrotingers powers in the last chapter.

Second of all, even pre EOS Alucard could still come back even after his entire body was destroyed beyond the point of regeneration, he would just reform himself in a cloud of bats or mist that came from nowhere. Of course that version of ALucard could be killed by Superman, he would just have to repeatedly wipe teh floor with him untill he ran out of souls.

EOS Alucard however is omnipresent. His "incorporeal"-whatever you want to call it, self exists everywhere at once. His physical body might only inhabit a single place, but even if that was vaporized down to the last atom, he would still reappear somewhere els, because his omnipresent being exists everywhere.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2012)

> Dude he didnt come back caus of regeneration. First of all he was literally erased from reality, and then came back with Schrotingers powers in the last chapter.



I haven't finished the series, so I won't comment on this anymore, but I would appreciate it if anyone could confirm if he was completely wiped out.




> Second of all, even pre EOS Alucard could still come back even after his entire body was destroyed beyond the point of regeneration, he would just reform himself in a cloud of bats or mist that came from nowhere. Of course that version of ALucard could be killed by Superman, he would just have to repeatedly wipe teh floor with him untill he ran out of souls.



Since when did Pre EOS Alucard have any kind of Godly regeneration? If you can find proof that he was completely wiped out, not a trace of him left in existence, not even a single atom then I will believe you.




> EOS Alucard however is omnipresent. His "incorporeal"-whatever you want to call it, self exists everywhere at once. His physical body might only inhabit a single place, but even if that was vaporized down to the last atom, he would still reappear somewhere els, because his omnipresent being exists everywhere.



It is called noncorporal and thats not what I am talking about, and yet you still haven't proved it isn't psuedo omnipresence you just keep babbling on about regeneration.


----------



## Gone (Jul 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Since when did Pre EOS Alucard have any kind of Godly regeneration? If you can find proof that he was completely wiped out, not a trace of him left in existence, not even a single atom then I will believe you.



Down to the last atom? No. But after his fight with Anderson what was left of his body dissolved into blood and he reformed later as a cloud of bats. Look your treating this like Cells or Deadpools regeneration, and thats not what Alucard has. His is more magic than organic, as long as he has souls inside of himself to sacrifice, he can always come back.

And again thats pre EOS Alucard, omnipresent Alucard is an entirley different animal.



> It is called noncorporal and thats not what I am talking about, and yet you still haven't proved it isn't psuedo omnipresence you just keep babbling on about regeneration.



First of all dont be a jackass. Dont say Im babbleing when your talking out of your ass having not even gotten to the part of Hellsing where Alucard becomes omnipresent.

Second, regen is like, if his arm gets sliced off, it grows back. Alucards omnipresence is him existing everywhere, and I mean literally everywhere. He manifests in one place at a time as a physical being, but if that physical being is destroyed, it dosnt effect his noncorporeal self. When his physical body is destroyed then it still exists everywhere els, and can manifest at any time he wants.

Superman has no way of putting him down. Even if he blitzes Alucard and crushes his skull, or vaporizes his entire body before he has a chance to even relise what happened, Alucard would just pop back up the next second, probably holding Ms. Lanes severed head or something, and laugh in his face.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2012)

> Down to the last atom? No. But after his fight with Anderson what was left of his body dissolved into blood and he reformed later as a cloud of bats. Look your treating this like Cells or Deadpools regeneration, and thats not what Alucard has. His is more magic than organic, as long as he has souls inside of himself to sacrifice, he can always come back.
> 
> And again thats pre EOS Alucard, omnipresent Alucard is an entirley different animal.



A pool of Blood is the best regeneration feet? He is clearly not coming back from being completely pulverized out out existence.



> First of all dont be a jackass. Dont say Im babbleing when your talking out of your ass having not even gotten to the part of Hellsing where Alucard becomes omnipresent.



I may have no read it, but I very familiar with EoS Alucard. I haven't read/watched any of the HST, but I know quite a deal about it from just being on the OBD. I didn't mean any ill intentions, but its entirely true.



> Second, regen is like, if his arm gets sliced off, it grows back.



We also have regeneration that if someone is completely removed from existence they can come back, 



> Alucards omnipresence is him existing everywhere, and I mean literally everywhere.



Schrodinger works by merely believing he can be anywhere, not that he is naturally everywhere, unless you got scans to prove its wrong.



> He manifests in one place at a time as a physical being, but if that physical being is destroyed, it dosnt effect his noncorporeal self.



Do you have proof that Alucard is noncorporeal?



> When his physical body is destroyed then it still exists everywhere els, and can manifest at any time he wants.



Again, since when has Alucard been noncorporeal



Also whats stopping Superman from giving Alucard a Lobotomy


----------



## Gone (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok I can just see us going around in circles, so Im gonna go over all this once, and if you still have doubt Im just gonna let somebody els clear it up.



Xiammes said:


> A pool of Blood is the best regeneration feet? He is clearly not coming back from being completely pulverized out out existence.



A pool of blood which vanished. He also had his entire body destroyed by machine guns and rocket launchers, and he was still there as a giant floating mass of shadows. Anyway thats pre EOS Alucard, which everyone pretty much agrees Superman would pulverise, but he would have to go kill Alucard over and over to do it, once for each soul. He couldnt just put him down for good by destroying his entire body.



> I may have no read it, but I very familiar with EoS Alucard.



Clearly your not.



> We also have regeneration that if someone is completely removed from existence they can come back,



Thats not really regeneration, but thats what Alucard is yes. thats pre Schrottinger Alucard though. Omnipresent Alucard is beyond that.



> Schrodinger works by merely believing he can be anywhere, not that he is naturally everywhere, unless you got scans to prove its wrong.



Thats not really how it works. Its true that his existence depends on his self awareness of weather he is dead or live, but hes had his brain destroyed before and he didnt die. Its more that in order for him to not exist he has to believe that he dosnt.

thousand+ bugs
thousand+ bugs

So blitzing Alucard and destroying his body wont work.



> Do you have proof that Alucard is noncorporeal?


thousand+ bugs
thousand+ bugs
thousand+ bugs

Thats him fading from reality. 

thousand+ bugs
thousand+ bugs

Thats him showing up again 30 years later. So in the interm, he spent 30 years not existing, in limbo so to speak, non corporeal, killing all the souls he had inside him.



> Also whats stopping Superman from giving Alucard a Lobotomy



thousand+ bugs


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2012)

> Thats not really regeneration, but thats what Alucard is yes. thats pre Schrottinger Alucard though. Omnipresent Alucard is beyond that.



Please Alucard has never regenerated from nothingness before, he has low-high regeneration.



> Thats not really how it works. Its true that his existence depends on his self awareness of weather he is dead or live, but hes had his brain destroyed before and he didnt die. Its more that in order for him to not exist he has to believe that he dosnt.
> 
> So blitzing Alucard and destroying his body wont work.



You are forgetting the point his brain would regenerate naturally with his normal regeneration. It has nothing to do with his psuedo omnipresence.



> Thats him fading from reality.



That still doesn't qualify him as non corporal, only that his consciousness still existed, he still clearly needs a body.



> Thats him showing up again 30 years later. So in the interm, he spent 30 years not existing, in limbo so to speak, non corporeal, killing all the souls he had inside him.




also, for character profiles...



> -snip-


----------



## Gone (Jul 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> That still doesn't qualify him as non corporal, only that his consciousness still existed, he still clearly needs a body.



Are you fucking stupid or just trolling me? Fuck it, if your gonna ignore scans them Im not even going to bother. Theres a reason this entire thread pretty much agreed that EOS Alucard cant be killed by physical means, and theres pretty near concensus on the OBD about his omnipresence.

Im just gonna let somebody els correct you. Go actually read Hellsing then come back and argue how Alucards powers work.

EDIT: I dont mean to be such a dick btw. But shit dude, how can you say he "clearly needs a body" after a scan of his body fading from reality?

"*By this time he is no longer present anywhere*. He is not alive, but also not dead."

Fuck dude...


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2012)

> Are you fucking stupid or just trolling me?



Oh look now you are insulting me.




> Fuck it, if your gonna ignore scans them Im not even going to bother



I am not ignoring scans, his body simply fading away from existence doesn't mean he is noncorporal. Due to Schroddingners Cat, he couldn't recognize himself and his body became something else entirely, it wasn't destroyed.



> Theres a reason this entire thread pretty much agreed that EOS Alucard cant be killed by physical means,





Oh look, a Fallacy, lets look it up. "Appeal to popularity"




> and theres pretty near concensus on the OBD about his omnipresence.



Are we talking about the same OBD? Cause the OBD I came from, I learned that Alucards omnipresences is only psuedo omnipresence.



> Im just gonna let somebody els correct you.



good, maybe I won't get insulted by them either.



> Go actually read Hellsing then come back and argue how Alucards powers work.



I plan too, but I am not leaving this thread because you say so.



> I dont mean to be such a dick btw.



Nice to see you aren't a total asshole



> But shit dude, how can you say he "clearly needs a body" after a scan of his body fading from reality?



Your own scan proves you wrong, it states that his body became a "imaginary set of numbers", the way I see it, he just BFR'd himself.


----------



## Gone (Jul 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> Your own scan proves you wrong, it states that his body became a "imaginary set of numbers", the way I see it, he just BFR'd himself.



Except the Major said that he didnt exist anywhere, and he wasnt dead either so it wasnt an afterlife. He also remained consious the entire time because he was killing all the lives inside of him. He was a consiousness that was no longer on the physical plane of existance, thats a form of non corporeal.



> Are we talking about the same OBD? Cause the OBD I came from, I learned that Alucards omnipresences is only psuedo omnipresence.


\

It's a BIRD! It's a PLANE! It's JIGGLYPUFF! No, it's a dead link.

Right there at the top of the list.



> I am not ignoring scans, his body simply fading away from existence doesn't mean he is noncorporal. Due to Schroddingners Cat, he couldn't recognize himself and his body became something else entirely, it wasn't destroyed.



It was gone, it faded from existance, he didnt just change form. The Major said that he no lobger existed anywhere. Then at the end Alucard comes back and delivers Schrodingers line "Im everywhere and nowhere" and then adds "And so Im here".

He was basically saying "Im here" in addition to everywhere els at once, because he exists everywhere, he existed there at that point in time, as well as all others.

Physical omnipresence is impossible, because is a physical body existed everywhere, then there wouldnt be any room for actual matter anywhere in the universe, because it would all be taken up by the omnipresent entity.

Thats why Alucards form of what you call "psuedo omnipresence" is the only kind thats actually workable. He exists everywhere, but his physical body only exists where he chooses.

Call it psuedo omnipresence if you want, but the fact that Schrodinger got his head blown off and just poped up somewhere els, as well as statements from the Major are enough to prove that he is not bound to his physical form. Plus the scene where his body actually fades from reality.

Its been both stated, and shown. Even if Superman blitzed him, he would just pop up again somewhere els.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 14, 2012)

EOS alucard is omnipresent... he exist everywhere you really can't argue against that even when it was stated in the manga


----------



## Amae (Jul 14, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> EOS alucard is omnipresent... he exist everywhere you really can't argue against that even when it was stated in the manga


That's not how it works, it actually needs to be showcased. Otherwise, Ajimu would undoubtedly be omnipresence. From what I recall, neither Schr?edinger or Alucard has ever been shown to be at multiple places at once. That alone is trouble. Pseudo omnipresence is something he has, though.


----------



## Byrd (Jul 14, 2012)

Amae said:


> That's not how it works, it actually needs to be showcased. Otherwise, Ajimu would undoubtedly be omnipresence. From what I recall, neither Schr?edinger or Alucard has ever been shown to be at multiple places at once. That alone is trouble. Pseudo omnipresence is something he has, though.



He gain schr?dinger's quantum reality manipulation tho which in theory would mean he can choose to exist everywhere and anywhere at any time..  thus granting him true omnipresence.


----------



## puolakanaho (Jul 14, 2012)

Xiammes said:


> *I haven't finished the series*, so I won't comment on this anymore, but I would appreciate it if anyone could confirm if he was completely wiped out.
> 
> 
> It is called noncorporal and thats not what I am talking about, and yet you still haven't proved it isn't psuedo omnipresence you just keep babbling on about regeneration.




finish the series first.alucard gains the power of Schroedinger and can be "everywhere and nowhere" at once meaning he is practically immortal





the more i read about these arguments the more im starting to believe alucard will win....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2012)

You believe Alucard can win against someone that could convince him to simply go away for atleast a few hours or a day resulting in a win or treat Alucard as no more than a mere annoyance he can't dispose of on average thus resulting in a stalemate?Seeing as how no version is specified Cosmic Armor Supes is just one Superman who'd destroy Alucard, cat or no cat. Alucard without omnipresence would die billions of times over and he only has about 3 million or so lives at best. The speed difference is hilarious, upto massively FTL and the strength goes anywhere from millions to planetary to above depending on the version. Someone just claimed regular Alucard can regenerate from nothing, want a scan because a pool of blood is not nothing. Even if we go with the nothing part, Supes can turn regular Alucard to glass with his weird rainbow power. 

I'll agree that omnipresent Alucard stalemates with the average Superman but he's not winning and especially not against the more overpowered version(Cosmis armor Supes) or versions(Superman with the sword should have a shot considering he fought someone who could alter reality). T-Vo will work wonders on Alucard.

Specifying which supes really would have helped because there are many and they are mostly ridiculous.


----------



## puolakanaho (Jul 14, 2012)

> Oh look, a Fallacy, lets look it up. "Appeal to popularity"




count the fallacies you have used in this thread so far.


----------

